# Leather score...For pouches!



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

About a week ago I ordered some supplies from Simple-Shot and I needed some Supersure pouches but they were out (Well almost) - i could only order one (1).

I checked yesterday and they are restocked; however, the CAN/US exchange rate + shipping makes it too expensive to order on their own...

Fast forward to today. 
I was at a local second hand clothing outlet and found these leather shoes...Amazing leather. The leather is about the same thickness (maybe a tad thicker) than the simple sure pouches and about he same softness (maybe a tad stiffer, but can be broke in) for $2.00 Canadian! 
I can easily make 15-20 pouches out of each shoe!

I wish I waited to make my Simple-Shot order, because ive only used their pouches...Ever....Well, for the past three years...But, this is better than using nothing at all....

There are more shoes and boots that I am going back for on Monday...Because everything is 50℅ off...So I am waiting til then 

I just wanted to share









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Recycling leather for pouches is a great idea.

I have had a great time cutting pouches and learned a good bit in the process.

Score!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

As nice as the leather is for pouches, that's a good looking pair of shoes if they are in as good a shape as they look.

I know some wouldn't even think of wearing a used pair of shoes.....but I'm a cheap Winnipeger


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> As nice as the leather is for pouches, that's a good looking pair of shoes if they are in as good a shape as they look.
> 
> I know some wouldn't even think of wearing a used pair of shoes.....but I'm a cheap Winnipeger


They are in amazing shape and I would wear them but they are too small for my extra wide feet. Trust me, I have no issues with wearing used clothing. I'd be naked right now if it wasn't for second hand stores.

Not sure if Brazilian leather is good quality or not, but they sure are nice.. and the leather is soft/supple but strong...and little to no stretch...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

And I really need pouches....I'm using Supersure pouches that are between 1-3 years old...Many we starting to seperate.....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Post some pics after you cut them . :thumbsup:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> Post some pics after you cut them .


Will do. 
I'm not really sure how to center them though. It's gonna be trial and error. I don't have any experience cutting pouches, as I've only ever used Supersure pouches. 
Any advice would be appreciated 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would use my rotary cutter to cut the leather in strips of the prescribed width . I then would lay a template made from scrap plastic to trace the remainder of shape and trace center hole and band tie holes . I then would punch the holes with a punch and hammer . I'm speaking in past tense because I like the vendors die cuts . I do understand the pride in making the sling shot then cutting and tying the bands with a self made pouch . I just stop at the pouch these days . I fell in love with vendor die cuts .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ya do what ya gotta do when I run out and short of cash I cut my own as well not a thing wrong with that , good find garment leather works great to .

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> I would use my rotary cutter to cut the leather in strips of the prescribed width . I then would lay a template made from scrap plastic to trace the remainder of shape and trace center hole and band tie holes . I then would punch the holes with a punch and hammer . I'm speaking in past tense because I like the vendors die cuts . I do understand the pride in making the slingshot then cutting and tying the bands with a self made pouch . I just stop at the pouch these days . I fell in love with vendor die cuts .


Where can a person buy a good quality 5mm hollow punch, and what is a good price to pay for it?
I checked out Amazon (Canada) and the prices are all over the map. I just want to purchase something that is good quality.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I buy 95% of my hand tools and specialty items from LeeValley.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> I buy 95% of my hand tools and specialty items from LeeValley.


Thanks Bruce

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice! Great find .. plz show us what u make!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > I would use my rotary cutter to cut the leather in strips of the prescribed width . I then would lay a template made from scrap plastic to trace the remainder of shape and trace center hole and band tie holes . I then would punch the holes with a punch and hammer . I'm speaking in past tense because I like the vendors die cuts . I do understand the pride in making the slingshot then cutting and tying the bands with a self made pouch . I just stop at the pouch these days . I fell in love with vendor die cuts .
> ...


I picked up a set here but don't know if it will help you up in Canada .http://www.harborfreight.com/ It's a cheap source of tools that are good in some situations .


----------

